# Where was Elrond's wife?



## Turin (Jan 25, 2003)

*were was Elronds wife*

What happened to Elronds wife. She was never mentioned in LOTR. I might have missed it .


----------



## Thorin (Jan 25, 2003)

Celebrian, traveling between Lorien to see Galadriel, her mother and Rivendell was waylaid by a band of orcs and wounded.

She soon became tired of Middle Earth and sailed to the Undying Lands.


----------



## Turin (Jan 26, 2003)

Thanks I thought something like that happened.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jan 26, 2003)

duh I never thought of Elrond having a wife.


----------



## Lasgalen (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aragorn21 _
> *duh I never thought of Elrond having a wife. *



Well he has children, one of which is Arwen. I guess that doesn't have to mean he has a wife, tho.

-Lasgalen


----------



## Aulë (Jan 27, 2003)

The daughter of Galadriel and Celeborn, Celebrían wedded Elrond, and bore him Arwen Evenstar. Attacked by orcs in the Misty Mountains, she was rescued by her sons Elladan and Elrohir, but took ship into the West soon after.

III 109 is the date of Celebrían's wedding to Elrond, so she must clearly have been alive for some time before this. One source (Unfinished Tales III 4, The History of Galadriel and Celeborn) mentions her as early as 1350 (Second Age), as shown in the timeline above. The text in question (Concerning Galadriel and Celeborn) is, however, a manuscript that was very considerably revised by Tolkien. We cannot therefore be sure that this very early date was intended to stand.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jan 27, 2003)

> Well he has children, one of which is Arwen. I guess that doesn't have to mean he has a wife, tho.


 Yeah thats my point (how dumb could I get?)


----------



## Halasían (Feb 11, 2003)

> The daughter of Galadriel and Celeborn, Celebrían wedded Elrond, and bore him Arwen Evenstar.


 Lets not forget the twin brothers of Arwen, Elladan and Elrohir, who pursued the orcs and rescued their mother.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lasgalen _
> *Well he has children, one of which is Arwen. I guess that doesn't have to mean he has a wife, tho.
> 
> -Lasgalen *



Elves are very devoted when it comes to relationships; today's chaos of divorcing/cheating is unknown in their world and they are unlikely to remarry even if their spouse passes away (Finwë is an exception). So if Elrond has a child, he has a wife too (even if she's passed over the sea).


----------



## Turin (Feb 12, 2003)

So he must meet her again in Valinor.


----------



## ElvishHellion (Feb 23, 2003)

> So if Elrond has a child, he has a wife too (even if she's passed over the sea).



Wait but having a child ( or 3 in this case) does not mean he has to have a wife!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElvishHellion _
> *Wait but having a child ( or 3 in this case) does not mean he has to have a wife! *



Yes it does, Elves don't just have children without getting married. They mate for life (with the exception of Finwë).


----------



## ElvishHellion (Feb 24, 2003)

*shrugs*


----------



## LordZedd (Feb 24, 2003)

fascinating.

Btw..im new to the forums so..um...hi! and if u dunno my reel name is jeff....ok i'll let the signature say the rest...cya!


----------



## ElvishHellion (Feb 24, 2003)

> They mate for life



mating for life does not nessaraly mean thet they are married


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElvishHellion _
> *mating for life does not nessaraly mean thet they are married *



For the Elves? Yes it does.


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElvishHellion _
> *mating for life does not nessaraly mean thet they are married *



Tolkien was a devout Catholic, so I sincerely doubt he would have allowed his Elves to cohabitate without benefit of marriage.


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LordZedd _
> *fascinating.
> 
> Btw..im new to the forums so..um...hi! and if u dunno my reel name is jeff....ok i'll let the signature say the rest...cya! *



Welcome to the forum, LordZedd!


----------



## ElvishHellion (Feb 25, 2003)

ahh i did not know that thank you


----------

